# HEY CHAS! rear wheel uncentered ..



## 63la (Dec 22, 2007)

Question for you Chas. I'm riding a 595 on Campy Super Record and Campy Ultra Shamal wheels. I just found out that the rear wheel is uncentered between the chainstays by 1 or 2mm. The wheel is correctly installed in the rear dropouts. I've installed my wheel on the 595 frame that one of my friend has and the wheel is perfectly aligned !! You think the frame could be damaged or defective. Only have 2000km on it without any crash ??? Can you help me ?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Damaged or defective? 1 or 2 mm? How did you "find out" that the rear wheel is off that much? To be honest, I think I'd be lucky if the rear wheel were off that much after I patched the tube today on a ride that left me solo, apart from my regular Thursday group. 

Have you considered playing with the brake bias through the set screws? I doubt the frame is the culprit. Post back and let us know...


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you checked your dish on the rear wheel to determine if the wheel is dished correctly ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

awiner said:


> Have you checked your dish on the rear wheel to determine if the wheel is dished correctly ?



That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

I suffered from this, my whole 595 rear end was out, I noticed it as my saddle was always squint. When the bike shop looked at it the back end was out by 3-4 mm, they were amazed I could go in a straight line. Look were good as gold and replaced the frame with a new model in 2 weeks.
I would take it to your bike shop and get them to measure it with the correct tools and then take it further with Look if it is out. Bike of this price should be perfect!


----------



## 63la (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Drummond. The Look representative actually measured the rear end and found some irregularities. We are awaiting news from Look head office in France. Just a quick question Drummond, whhat do you mean exactly by "my saddle was always squint" ??


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi 63la, 

when you looked down on the saddle from above the tip was pointing to the left instead of being centred with the top tube despite being securely tightened in the e-post. At first I thought it was my saddle but I tried several and that's when I sent it back to the shop after contacting Look.
Hope you get yours sorted soon.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Just a little paint in the dropout area could cause this sort of minor misalignment. The paint should all be scraped off in the area where the axle touches the dropout. If the doesn't fix it, then I really check out that wheel and hub. Worst case, a little touch with a dremel sanding drum would fix it.


----------

